# Coconut Plantation - Site map - which buildings completed



## mdurette (Dec 27, 2018)

I found this map online.   I believe not all buildings were completed.   Does anyone know which ones where?


----------



## bdh (Dec 27, 2018)

51, 52 and 53.  Have heard a variety of talk about that they're going to be buildng 54 - but don't know if anything has actually been started.


----------



## Panina (Dec 27, 2018)

I love this timeshare. Wonder why so little ended up being built.


----------



## bdh (Dec 28, 2018)

Panina said:


> I love this timeshare. Wonder why so little ended up being built.



The discovery of the eagle's nest on the property was the initial reason construction did not proceed on additional buildings - combine that with the 2008 economy downturn and the slow down in unit sales, there was no need for additional units.  However based on the TS salesman's comments the past 5 years, it sounds like they're going to break ground on the next building next week (agreed, their lips were moving.)


----------



## breezez (Dec 28, 2018)

51, 52, 53 and 54 are open.    They had people in 54 over Christmas when I was there.  My understanding is building 54 and all new buildings will be held for Portfolio Point program and developer sales incentives.   Deeded owners will be in units 51, 52, and 53.

Not sure if a PP availability period shows for a week owner if they would fill that with new units. YMMV


----------



## mas (Dec 29, 2018)

Has anyone been to a sales presentation there recently?  Wondering whether the Marriott acquisition will affect the affiliation with the Hyatt hotel and the private island ferries?


----------



## breezez (Dec 29, 2018)

I did one last week..   I think most are were Marriott sales peeps.   While the product is Hyatt the talk is Marriott this or that,

Bottom line they have no idea what Marriott is going to do.   They only speculate as you or I would.

But if you look at Marriott’s Vacations 2017 annual report you can gleem a bit about them.   (1) They take pride in diminishing the value of resell units, by minimizing substantially what a resell owner can use interval for.

(2) Pure Points is the way they intend on going.   They have arrangements with HOA to buy units in default, for back MF. They proactively buy units via ROFR where they can get units cheaper than cost of new development.   Point systems also allow them to minimize there costs on unsold inventory as they can better control inventory levels.

Not sure if they will keep Hyatt’s Pure Point system or gut it for something new.   But as a Hyatt owner the way you keep the flexibility you have now is don’t drink the koolaid and upgrade if you don’t convert to portfolio inventory then they will lack substantial inventory to make that system function unless they build new units.   

If you want an interesting insight on to how ILG operated and Marriot Vacation read each companies 2017 annual report they explain in great detail their plans and goals.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m thinking of buying into HYATT and the ability to exchange internally between all of the HYATT’s. I hope Marriott does not alter that and that option still exists.


----------



## Panina (Dec 29, 2018)

breezez said:


> But if you look at Marriott’s Vacations 2017 annual report you can gleem a bit about them.   (1) They take pride in diminishing the value of resell units, by minimizing substantially what a resell owner can use interval for.


Just curious, how is it diminished thru interval?


----------



## Panina (Dec 29, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m thinking of buying into HYATT and the ability to exchange internally between all of the HYATT’s. I hope Marriott does not alter that and that option still exists.


I was thinking of Hyatt, but would only get it if it was a week I would use more then not.  Too many unknowns for the future.


----------



## breezez (Dec 29, 2018)

Panina said:


> Just curious, how is it diminished thru interval?


I wasn’t stating it was diminished under interval I was referring to section of Marriott Vacations 2017 Annual Report where they discuss how they keep their unit prices proped up by many things one by limiting the benefits of a resell week vs developer purchased week.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 29, 2018)

Panina said:


> I was thinking of Hyatt, but would only get it if it was a week I would use more then not.  Too many unknowns for the future.



This is what keeps me from pulling the trigger on a Hyatt. I feel I would have to pay big bucks for a diamond or platinum  week (which is really the only 2 options I would consider) at Beach House or Coconut Plantation which are the resorts I would for sure use.  To many unknowns right now


----------



## breezez (Dec 29, 2018)

Panina said:


> I was thinking of Hyatt, but would only get it if it was a week I would use more then not.  Too many unknowns for the future.


So far I have had Hyatt just over 1 month.   The phone people are extremely helpful and curteous.   The checkin process at resort was simple and straight forward, owner update like all the rest, a sales presentation.  Resorts are nice and clean.

But few things that strike me odd.   (1) I haven’t received a feedback request for my stay at their property (2) I have never received a thing from Hyatt like welcome to the club.  (3) I know MF are due but could not find how to pay.  Phone peeps say the will invoice me mid January.

I am eagerly awaiting my second Hyatt to be recognized by Hyatt, recorded deed sent to them 12/18.  So if it works like last one should see in my account around 1/6.

The weirdest thing I find with Hyatt is the booking times you have 2,3,4 and 7 day windows if you are a deeded member.   You can also get single days but they are via the portfolio program and you will have a reservation fee and a $60 fee for each 1 day stay you pick in addition to your point use.   Most single days are Saturdays.   

In Hyatt they weight Saturday point costs higher than other systems.  Saturday point costs are 40% of weekly point total.  Most other systems it’s around 20%.

Booking 2,3, and 4 days are on fixed day of start like 4 day is Sunday-Thursday,  3 day are Thur-Sat.  So it’s not like you can pick exact day of week you want.

In Interval Hyatt Points seem to go pretty far.   I booked a week in 2 bedroom at the Ridge in Lake Tahoe for 1300 points.

I would say I have been pretty surprised how easy it is to find internal availability for internal exchanges.  While I haven’t seen weeks I have see several 3 and 4 day Hyatt Maui reservations available.

They have an internal waitlist also.  You would need points in account for use (I think, but no sure if you would have to terminate your deeded week before using waitlist.). But if you use it they instantly book it if it become available.

While points from multiple contracts combine in same account, you must know that depending on your deeded week you may have limited time to use them as a combined group to book something like a week in Maui.   Worst case scenario is if your weeks are 26 weeks apart.


----------



## Panina (Dec 30, 2018)

breezez said:


> So far I have had Hyatt just over 1 month.   The phone people are extremely helpful and curteous.   The checkin process at resort was simple and straight forward, owner update like all the rest, a sales presentation.  Resorts are nice and clean.
> 
> But few things that strike me odd.   (1) I haven’t received a feedback request for my stay at their property (2) I have never received a thing from Hyatt like welcome to the club.  (3) I know MF are due but could not find how to pay.  Phone peeps say the will invoice me mid January.
> 
> ...


II is very generous for trading.  That is one thing that can change.  Marriott in II allows Marriott to Marriott whereas Hyatt as I understand in II doesn’t allow Hyatt to Hyatt, you have to do that within the system.


----------



## Panina (Dec 30, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> This is what keeps me from pulling the trigger on a Hyatt. I feel I would have to pay big bucks for a diamond or platinum  week (which is really the only 2 options I would consider) at Beach House or Coconut Plantation which are the resorts I would for sure use.  To many unknowns right now


I was considering those and Sunset but being I was going to use most of the time I decided on Banyan and HGVC Eagles Nest.  I just felt overall better value.  Beach House and Coconut I can trade into easily.  If I ever get one it will probably be Sunset.


----------



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

Panina said:


> I was considering those and Sunset but being I was going to use most of the time I decided on Banyan and HGVC Eagles Nest.  I just felt overall better value.  Beach House and Coconut I can trade into easily.  If I ever get one it will probably be Sunset.


I’ll be at Sunst Harbor towards end of January with the DW.


----------



## Panina (Dec 30, 2018)

breezez said:


> I’ll be at Sunst Harbor towards end of January with the DW.


Depending on when I might be at the Banyan.  Great time of year to be there.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 30, 2018)

Panina said:


> I was considering those and Sunset but being I was going to use most of the time I decided on Banyan and HGVC Eagles Nest.  I just felt overall better value.  Beach House and Coconut I can trade into easily.  If I ever get one it will probably be Sunset.



I must have lower level weeks, as the only time I was able to trade into a Hyatt with an OGS was for Memorial week at Hyatt Windward Pointe over two years ago.   My SDO and QH must not have enough pull for these


----------



## Panina (Dec 30, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I must have lower level weeks, as the only time I was able to trade into a Hyatt with an OGS was for Memorial week at Hyatt Windward Pointe over two years ago.   My SDO and QH must not have enough pull for these


My trading power can change at any time, we all know that.  Owning where you want to go most times is what I still believe in.  If being guaranteed to go to Coconut Plantation or Beach Club was what I wanted I would go for it but even though I like both, not a must on my list.  Now Sunset would be very tempting with the right unit and price.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 30, 2018)

Panina said:


> My trading power can change at any time, we all know that.  Owning where you want to go most times is what I still believe in.  If being guaranteed to go to Coconut Plantation or Beach Club was what I wanted I would go for it but even though I like both, not a must on my list.  Now Sunset would be very tempting with the right unit and price.



This is what I'm doing, I'm buying weeks that I will always use vs trade and I'm getting rid of my units that I use only for trading and rarely stay there...I think this is a very good model as I near retirement because I want to keep my costs down...


----------



## Panina (Dec 30, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> This is what I'm doing, I'm buying weeks that I will always use vs trade and I'm getting rid of my units that I use only for trading and rarely stay there...I think this is a very good model as I near retirement because I want to keep my costs down...


Good to have at least one great trader to be able to have a little variety without giving up what you will use.  My problem is I now have 4 great traders, granted I could use them too but know I probably won’t.  Will probably find new homes for at least 2 this coming year.  When my other half inherited his shore house with his brother my timeshare needs became different.  Seems to never end.  I get my portfolio where I think I am done and then life changes and so does my portfolio.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 30, 2018)

Panina said:


> Good to have at least one great trader to be able to have a little variety without giving up what you will use.  My problem is I now have 4 great traders, granted I could use them too but know I probably won’t.  Will probably find new homes for at least 2 this coming year.  When my other half inherited his shore house with his brother my timeshare needs became different.  Seems to never end.  I get my portfolio where I think I am done and then life changes and so does my portfolio.



It is never ending thats for sure.... Congrats on your other half inheriting a shore house...Thats the best way to own a place on the water share the cost and the repairs... My parents did that, we owned s summer cottage on a large lake with my dads family and Once a year we would sit down and pick what weeks we wall wanted to use.

Since the holiday weeks were always the most popular, those that wanted that week put their name into the hat for a drawing that was it was fair...

Those were my best memories as a kid being at the summer cottage withe my cousins.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 30, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m thinking of buying into HYATT and the ability to exchange internally between all of the HYATT’s. I hope Marriott does not alter that and that option still exists.



Just a suggestion, if you are going to buy in to Hyatt, I would do it sooner than later. Their ROFR department has recently moved, and I think there is a little chaos going on with the transition. Because of this, they have not been taking units through ROFR. Marriott will straighten things out with this department sooner than later and Marriott is known to use ROFR more liberally than Hyatt has over the last few years. I don't know what Marriott has planned for Hyatt, I could be wrong, but I believe that some time in the first quarter of 2019 Marriott will start exercising ROFR on Hyatt properties. Also, I believe that at some point Marriott may increase the resale transfer fee significantly.  Yes, it will hurt resale value to existing owners, but Marriott only cares about their profit.


----------



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I must have lower level weeks, as the only time I was able to trade into a Hyatt with an OGS was for Memorial week at Hyatt Windward Pointe over two years ago.   My SDO and QH must not have enough pull for these


I have WM and see Hyatt’s all the time.   The only ones I don’t see are Maui and Siesta Key.

Most common AZ, Texas, FL, CA and Tahoe.   CO also outside ski season, but will see studios during ski season from time to time.


----------



## Panina (Dec 30, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> It is never ending thats for sure.... Congrats on your other half inheriting a shore house...Thats the best way to own a place on the water share the cost and the repairs... My parents did that, we owned s summer cottage on a large lake with my dads family and Once a year we would sit down and pick what weeks we wall wanted to use.
> 
> Since the holiday weeks were always the most popular, those that wanted that week put their name into the hat for a drawing that was it was fair...
> 
> Those were my best memories as a kid being at the summer cottage withe my cousins.


I like the hat idea but that won’t happen.  His brother lives close to it and uses it all the time.  We can only use it a few weeks a year as we are very far away.  His brothers family is usually there when we are.  

My husband keeps it because he doesn’t want to rock the boat for his brother which I fully understand.  He said his daughter will decide what to do with it when she inherits it.  I would bet my life savings she will want out.  Any way I do like going to the shore and get along great with his family, so I just come along for the ride and enjoy.


----------



## Panina (Dec 30, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Just a suggestion, if you are going to buy in to Hyatt, I would do it sooner than later. Their ROFR department has recently moved, and I think there is a little chaos going on with the transition. Because of this, they have not been taking units through ROFR. Marriott will straighten things out with this department sooner than later and Marriott is known to use ROFR more liberally than Hyatt has over the last few years. I don't know what Marriott has planned for Hyatt, I could be wrong, but I believe that some time in the first quarter of 2019 Marriott will start exercising ROFR on Hyatt properties. Also, I believe that at some point Marriott may increase the resale transfer fee significantly.  Yes, it will hurt resale value to existing owners, but Marriott only cares about their profit.


I agree now is the time and now it can even be too late.  They might have budgeted already for 2019.


----------



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Just a suggestion, if you are going to buy in to Hyatt, I would do it sooner than later. Their ROFR department has recently moved, and I think there is a little chaos going on with the transition. Because of this, they have not been taking units through ROFR. Marriott will straighten things out with this department sooner than later and Marriott is known to use ROFR more liberally than Hyatt has over the last few years. I don't know what Marriott has planned for Hyatt, I could be wrong, but I believe that some time in the first quarter of 2019 Marriott will start exercising ROFR on Hyatt properties. Also, I believe that at some point Marriott may increase the resale transfer fee significantly.  Yes, it will hurt resale value to existing owners, but Marriott only cares about their profit.



I would agree that they will ramp up ROFR take overs.  But doubt they will increase transfer fee at $650 they are already substantial steeper than average of deeded timeshare systems.   I think many Marriott units transfer for about $120 for a deeded week.   Now point system Marriott is a bit pricy.   

One big problem with Hyatt Portfolio Points if I understand correctly is you can’t resell the points to anyone other that Hyatt Vacation Ownership.


----------



## Panina (Dec 30, 2018)

breezez said:


> I would agree that they will ramp up ROFR take overs.  But doubt they will increase transfer fee at $650 they are already substantial steeper than average of deeded timeshare systems.   I think many Marriott units transfer for about $120 for a deeded week.   Now point system Marriott is a bit pricy.
> 
> One big problem with Hyatt Portfolio Points if I understand correctly is you can’t resell the points to anyone other that Hyatt Vacation Ownership.


And what price do they give you?  Am I understanding correctly they have no value after you buy them?


----------



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

Panina said:


> And what price do they give you?  Am I understanding correctly they have no value after you buy them?



That’s the problem...  They don’t give you the price, but I bet it’s no where close to what you would give them.

The sales rep I had did a drawing with 75% of current market value then when I challenged it did one worse case scenario 25% as he tried to tell me you would still get back more than you paid for those deeds.   I said Ill risk them being worthless as I am pretty sure I can use weeks I have purchased or rent if not using.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 30, 2018)

breezez said:


> I would agree that they will ramp up ROFR take overs.  But doubt they will increase transfer fee at $650 they are already substantial steeper than average of deeded timeshare systems.   I think many Marriott units transfer for about $120 for a deeded week.   Now point system Marriott is a bit pricy.
> 
> One big problem with Hyatt Portfolio Points if I understand correctly is you can’t resell the points to anyone other that Hyatt Vacation Ownership.



I was thinking of what they have done to their points when I wrote that.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 30, 2018)

So does anyone think I could pick up a Beach House, weeks: 12,13,14 or 15 for about $4K?


----------



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So does anyone think I could pick up a Beach House, weeks: 12,13,14 or 15 for about $4K?


I doubt you will find a diamond 2 bedroom that low.  If you did I doubt it would pass.   I would think a snow bird diamond 2200 Point week in the keys would need to be 6K or higher for a diamond week...  And then may still not pass ROFR.

What you have to consider in this area a studio hotel room runs around $250-300 plus a night.

I think you see a few end on eBay this low but doubt they passed.


----------



## Panina (Dec 30, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So does anyone think I could pick up a Beach House, weeks: 12,13,14 or 15 for about $4K?


That is a needle in a haystack plus you have to hope it passes rofr.  A more realistic price and it will still be hard to find is $6500-$7500.  Now there is always the exceptions but you could get lucky.


----------



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

Here is an idea on how you can tell you may get snagged in ROFR.   Their goal is to obtain inventory lower than development costs per annual report.    They list in ILG 2017 Annual report that the cost of goods sold for an interval is around 17.5%...   So if you see a deed that would give you 2200 points.   Multiply points x $20 (current portfolio points cost) x .175.  If your purchase price is less than result there is a high likelyhood they will take it.   My belief is they are really only pursuing Diamond and Platinum weeks, as the are responsible for MF’s until sold.   So gold and below they are pretty much are letting anything go unless they really want it.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 30, 2018)

breezez said:


> I doubt you will find a diamond 2 bedroom that low.  If you did I doubt it would pass.   I would think a snow bird diamond 2200 Point week in the keys would need to be 6K or higher for a diamond week...  And then may still not pass ROFR.
> 
> What you have to consider in this area a studio hotel room runs around $250-300 plus a night.
> 
> I think you see a few end on eBay this low but doubt they passed.



They are passing right now. That’s what I’m talking about. Since the Marriott takeover, ROFR has been non existent. I believe that will change in the first quarter and we won’t see any of these eBay specials passing ROFR again... assuming no spinoff, economic collapse, etc. 

The trick is finding a good one come up on fleabay. You might wait a year and not see what you are looking for show up.


----------



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

Sapper said:


> They are passing right now. That’s what I’m talking about. Since the Marriott takeover, ROFR has been non existent. I believe that will change in the first quarter and we won’t see any of these eBay specials passing ROFR again... assuming no spinoff, economic collapse, etc.
> 
> The trick is finding a good one come up on fleabay. You might wait a year and not see what you are looking for show up.


Do you have an example of diamond that passed this low?   I know for the past 2 I bought I would scour the property appraiser sites loooking to see what was getting by.  Then offered the minimum I saw.

Kal’s site is somewhat helpful, but lacks recent transactions to make it really useful.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 30, 2018)

breezez said:


> Do you have an example of diamond that passed this low?   I know for the past 2 I bought I would scour the property appraiser sites loooking to see what was getting by.  Then offered the minimum I saw.
> 
> Kal’s site is somewhat helpful, but lacks recent transactions to make it really useful.



I’m saying that there has been no ROFR activity by Hyatt since the purchase was approved. Can you give an example of anything that has not passed ROFR in the last two months?

Kal’s Site is great, but needs some updates. I thought ROFR.net was going to start showing Hyatt’s, but no sign of that update yet.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 30, 2018)

breezez said:


> I doubt you will find a diamond 2 bedroom that low.  If you did I doubt it would pass.   I would think a snow bird diamond 2200 Point week in the keys would need to be 6K or higher for a diamond week...  And then may still not pass ROFR.
> 
> What you have to consider in this area a studio hotel room runs around $250-300 plus a night.
> 
> I think you see a few end on eBay this low but doubt they passed.



Thanks so much....


----------



## ConejoRed (Dec 30, 2018)

I lost a EOY Odd Diamond 2200 points Highlands unit to ROFR in mid October.  Sale price was $3,800.  When I lost that, I then purchased an Annual Platinum 2000 points Highlands unit for $2,000 and that passed ROFR at the beginning of December. I think it is hard to say what will and will not pass at the moment until more data points are known under Marriott.  The October exercise was just before they moved administration to the new Marriott/Vistana offices and the second try was after they moved the administration so there may be a short window while they get things up an running at Marriott where things may pass that in the past would not have.


----------

